# Opinions on an appropriate stud for my mare.



## ShezaCharmer (Mar 13, 2010)

My mare Ms Dualin Lynx went lame this year and I am going to breed her this year. There are some studs available nearby for live breeding but just taking suggestions on other stallions out there available for breeding. Willing to AI so shipped semen is fine. Mare is 8 years old. Second foal due to accidental breeding when she was 3 by previous owners. Unproven due to injury. Was used as a working cow horse on the families ranch and team penned some. Was going to start showing last summer but she obtained EPM. Cured but lasting effects. You can check her pedigree on allbreedpedigree.com. she has some fairly impressive lines. Looking for foal to be used in cutting. Would like stud to improve on her weak points such as her short neck and slight frailty of bone. Name some studs please. Would really like ones located in Midwest if possible.


----------



## ShezaCharmer (Mar 13, 2010)

Thoughts on this guy for her too please. Have heard some comments from others but can always have more outside views. http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/yo+cowboy+cowan


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

"Second foal due to accidental breeding when she was 3 by previous owners."
Are you saying she has two foals on the ground and the second would have dropped when she was four putting the first when she was three? Or this would be the second as she had one from an accidental breeding when she was three? What do those two/that one look like and what have they done/are capable of doing. Who were the sires and did she blend with them or stamp the foal as hers?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Is it safe to breed your mare after her EPM ? 
Cow horses, cutting horses are fairly dainty looking these days.
Is there a stallion you have found that has a good show record and been consistent in the money ? and what about any of the stallions off spring , have they been winners ?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Not sure about breeding her after EPM and what caused her injury? Was the injury because she is fragile boned? That is genetic and it doesn't matter how dense and strong a stallion's bones are, you have a high risk of a fragile boned foal. 

I would strongly recommend that you look in the market for what you want in a foal. As far as the stallion you posted, it says on allbreed that he is breeding sound only due to injury. What kind of injury? You need to consider that certain horses are genetically predisposed to injury and become unsound at a young age. Breeding two unsound horses seems to be a very bad idea unless both are unsound due to some external force breaking/fracturing strong bones/joints. You want a foal with lasting power, sound long into their years and can handle hard work. You don't use fragile boned or genetically predisposed to lameness horses to achieve this. 

And I think you meant that breeding her this year would be her second foal and that she has a 4 year old foal right now. Even if her previous foal is doing great now, that may not hold true in another 4-8 years. Horses genetically predisposed to break down don't show signs until they are breaking down when they are still young. At 8 years old, she is just coming into her prime and should be strong and sound.


----------



## ShezaCharmer (Mar 13, 2010)

EPM is a neurological disease. Can't be ridden cause of it. No injury other then this crippling bacteria that I now have under control. Not her fault or mine. Vet OK her for breeding. Stud pictured injured due to fence accident. Yet again not his fault due to conformation. My mare has one other foal who is barrel racing very well. I mention her having a foal already because a maiden mare over the age of 7 has an increased chances for issues. Looking for suggestions not an argument of why I shouldn't breed. She is well bred for cutting. Has great lineage. Father had been accepted in AQHA to sire list.Was true to her job when rideable. Great attitude. Looking for a complimentary stallion. I know that nothing is guaranteed but neither is buying any horse in the market.

Admin may delete this thread. Done here.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

ShezaCharmer said:


> EPM is a neurological disease. Can't be ridden cause of it. No injury other then this crippling bacteria that I now have under control. Not her fault or mine. Vet OK her for breeding. Stud pictured injured due to fence accident. Yet again not his fault due to conformation. My mare has one other foal who is barrel racing very well. I mention her having a foal already because a maiden mare over the age of 7 has an increased chances for issues. Looking for suggestions not an argument of why I shouldn't breed. She is well bred for cutting. Has great lineage. Father had been accepted in AQHA to sire list.Was true to her job when rideable. Great attitude. Looking for a complimentary stallion. I know that nothing is guaranteed but neither is buying any horse in the market.
> 
> Admin may delete this thread. Done here.


We are trying to help and what I said was based on what you said and how you said it. Details are left to the imagination and there are many horses who are lame or are injured because they are genetically predisposed. I read about EPM, the nuerological disease is stress related and causes balance problems even in recovery. Not sure how safe it is for a mare to carry a foal if they have a hard time maintaining their own balance without the extra weight that moves and shifts while adding pressure to all the internal organs. A vet may okay her for breeding but will she be comfortable or be at risk to fall over on top of the foal if she losses her balance? I am not sure where you got information from about maiden mares, but there isn't added risks to breed maiden mares until they are 13-15 years old depending on health and physical condition. Some maiden mares have their first foal just fine at around 20 years old.

You seem determined to breed her and no one can stop your from doing that but I do ask you to educate yourself before breeding. Risks to the mare especially considering what she is still recovering from, genetic diseases common in stock horses, lethal white that hides on solid or minimal white horses (a horse with only a star or no white can carry frame/lethal white and quarter horses and thoroughbreds can carry frame, it is not a paint only problem), risk of twins (common occurance but rare for survival of mare and foals).

After you know of your mare's status on lethal white/frame as well as her 5 panel of genetic diseases, that is when you start looking at stallions who are tested and clear on everything she may be a carrier of and I do recommend staying away from HYPP positive stallions as a single carrier may be symptomatic of the disease.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Pics of stud didn't show. I actually like your mare She looks like a pretty big bodied mare for Cutting bred horse. I'd look for a more all round ranch type stallion for her. something like this:wink: Don't know anything about him just picked him off a quick look on web:lolretty versatile, decent breeding,longer bodied than I like but actually overall don't mind him...
Performance Champion Standing at Stud | Equine.com


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

I don't know what that last snotty remark was all about, but I know several mares that carried a number of foals after getting EPM. As long as she is not real weak in her hind end, she should be able to carry a foal OK. 

The mare is not a bad looking mare. Cutting breeding is all about what they can do. Most of the the Doc Bar and Highbrow Cat horses are pretty light boned. She looks pretty typical. The reality is that since she has had EPM, there is not anything else she can actually do besides be a pasture puff or a mother.

If you are breeding to sell on the cutting market, there is no market unless both the mare and the stallion have earned at least $100,000.00 each. Stallions really need to earn $300.000 - $400,000.00 and be in fashion to have their foals bring more than the stud fee.

If you are raising a saddle horse to keep and ride, go for it. To do that, you do not have to stay with cutting breeding. We breed and raise everything we ride. We can buy them cheaper, but I do not keep and breed any mares we have not ridden and we make sure they have real mellow, trainable dispositions. Personally, I would rather own and know the mare and know how the foal is handled when young and that is hard to do when you buy prospects. 

If you want to stay with the cutting lines, the Peppy San Badgers have more substance and bone than a lot of others. Some of them also have a lot of buck in them. The Playguns also have good bone. We used a son of Real Gun, an AQHA Super Horse by Playgun, the last two breeding seasons.

There is no reason to get snarky on a forum like this one. You put out an idea to a bunch of people that do not know you or your horse and you get a lot of opinions from a lot of different people. Like the ones you want and dismiss the ones you don't like. You cannot control what other people think.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

OP , I don't think you gave people enough of a chance to ask this or that peripheral though possibly pertinent question. You might try being just a tad more patient and tolerant when asking an online question to possibly hundreds of viewers


----------



## ShezaCharmer (Mar 13, 2010)

Moderators can we please delete this thread? I have had a security issue with someone badgering me about this particular horse. They found it through Google search. Thank you


----------



## Goldilocks (Jan 30, 2015)

Mods don't tend to just delete threads. 

There is no names mentioned, so not sure how you think people found it. 

If you want it to go away cause noone jumped for joy then thats not nice (for you)


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Goldilocks said:


> Mods don't tend to just delete threads.
> 
> There is no names mentioned, so not sure how you think people found it.
> 
> If you want it to go away cause noone jumped for joy then thats not nice (for you)


I am guessing that the horse's name was googled which brought up this thread. No idea how that would be a "security" issue unless there is more to the story than what was mentioned...


----------



## Goldilocks (Jan 30, 2015)

Exactly. A simple google search of many horses will bring stuff up, but whos to say its bad?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Goldilocks said:


> Exactly. A simple google search of many horses will bring stuff up, but whos to say its bad?


It would be a lack of details, the one who found the thread via google is likely someone who knew the horse or a close relation to the horse if I were to guess. I won't lie, I have googled in the past the registered names of horses I used to own as I was curious if anything would be brought up as to where and what they were up to (no results as of the last time I googled which was a couple years ago)


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Sheza, if the vet has given you the go-ahead then by all means. Even tho a stallion can have stunning conformation, it's always a bit of a crap shoot. You'll never know if you don't try. Who knows, the foal may turn out to be exactly what you want.


----------

